

Healthcare workers protest at Microsoft Seattle offices over Nevada tax dodge - newscloud
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/healthcare-workers-protest-microsoft-tax-loopholes-streets-seattle/

======
erik123
Well, there must be something seriously wrong with healthcare funding if the
workers need to protest at a seemingly unrelated office, that is, the one of
Microsoft. What if they decided to relocate?

